# work bench



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*mortise and tenon*

Like most of my projects, it is an occasion for a new tool. The Pantorouter
plans by woodgears.ca For more info or a pantorouter see http://lumberjocks.com/projects/42764










This is the plans will make some mods


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

gpastor said:


> *mortise and tenon*
> 
> Like most of my projects, it is an occasion for a new tool. The Pantorouter
> plans by woodgears.ca For more info or a pantorouter see http://lumberjocks.com/projects/42764
> ...


Thats going to be a good workbench.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*base assembly*


----------



## pastorglen (Jan 13, 2011)

gpastor said:


> *base assembly*


I'm very interested in this post. I've got a good top on my bench, but the legs leave a lot to be desired. I think I spotted some wood today that will work. Now your design may help me take the next steps.

Great post. Thanks!

(And I resemble Proverbs 16:31, more and more every day.)


----------



## JasonD (Jul 26, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *base assembly*


Looking good!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

gpastor said:


> *base assembly*


Looks good!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *base assembly*


cool stuff!


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*base com*

Hand cut dovetail in top front rail.









Base all glued up









Guled up the top in two parts


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *base com*
> 
> Hand cut dovetail in top front rail.
> 
> ...












The plans are found in Popular Woodworking Dec. 2007 issue #166
Shaker workbench


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

gpastor said:


> *base com*
> 
> Hand cut dovetail in top front rail.
> 
> ...


Nice looking workbench.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *base com*
> 
> Hand cut dovetail in top front rail.
> 
> ...


Great looking bench. Are you leaning toward French,german or other?


----------



## pastorglen (Jan 13, 2011)

gpastor said:


> *base com*
> 
> Hand cut dovetail in top front rail.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed pictures. It sure is coming along nicely.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*Belt sander hack - sanding top*

*The bench top ends are just rough cut. What to do?*










*SEE-- Belt sander hack - sanding top*


----------



## pastorglen (Jan 13, 2011)

gpastor said:


> *Belt sander hack - sanding top*
> 
> *The bench top ends are just rough cut. What to do?*
> 
> ...


That's a great looking result! Good job. Nice video.


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *Belt sander hack - sanding top*
> 
> *The bench top ends are just rough cut. What to do?*
> 
> ...


Nice job on the belt sander, but why wouldn't you just use a circular saw and a straight edge to get it close? Then you could use an orbital sander to finish it off.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *Belt sander hack - sanding top*
> 
> *The bench top ends are just rough cut. What to do?*
> 
> ...


It was a hard cut, 3" thick. My circular only cuts 2 1/2" and the maple is hard as rock.


----------



## rkoorman (Sep 1, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *Belt sander hack - sanding top*
> 
> *The bench top ends are just rough cut. What to do?*
> 
> ...


Very nice Video !! Maple is a beautiful wood but sometimes if can give you a headache

rick


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *Belt sander hack - sanding top*
> 
> *The bench top ends are just rough cut. What to do?*
> 
> ...


nice fix

tom


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *Belt sander hack - sanding top*
> 
> *The bench top ends are just rough cut. What to do?*
> 
> ...


American ingenuity at work!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

gpastor said:


> *Belt sander hack - sanding top*
> 
> *The bench top ends are just rough cut. What to do?*
> 
> ...


Alright, even this galoot has to admit, that's just cool. Maple end-grain on a piece that big would not be much fun to plane by hand.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*bench top - getting the ends squared up*










To help get the rough cut end squarded up, i am rubbing pencil lead on to the edge of the squar










then slid it over the end









across the top too










You can see that the high spots have pencil lead (graphite) on them. Sand, than repeat.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

gpastor said:


> *bench top - getting the ends squared up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The workbench looks good!


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*How tall is your work bench?*









This is the height of my old workbench 33". For me it was to low unless I was doing something like hand planing then it was fine. What make a good work bench height? I considered a few things:
1- What was I going to do most on the bench. For me that was not hand planning

2- How tall I am. At 6'-1" a 33" top is low

3- My eye sight. A high bench brought the work closer to my eyes

4- Will I be standing or sitting. I am on me feet all day at work, so on the weekends when I am in the shop I like to sit if I can.

The best way to know what height your work bench should be is try out different work heights.
Most kitchen countertops are 36"
Table saw is about 34" on most saws.
Dinning room table is 30"
I built my new bench at 37" as I am working on the tail vice it seem like a good height for me. If you are looking for a standard height, there is not one. That one reason we build it ourselves. Some have said that you can measure from the floor to the place where your pinky joins your hand (with your arm at your side) and that was a good workbench height. That did not work for me, my bench top would be at 30" if I used that method. Hope this info helps


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *How tall is your work bench?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am 5'10" tall and my bench top is 3'3" ( about 1 metre). You might think I'm strange but for me this is comfortable.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *How tall is your work bench?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read someplace that the idea height should be from the floor to your wriest bone without bending the elbow, but I suspect other factors need to be considered like back injuries, type of work you do on the bench, etc.

I too am 5'10" and my new bench will be 34" (+/-). I haven't quite decided yet.

I would also expect to get 50+ different answers if I were to ask the question about the "perfect" height.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *How tall is your work bench?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My work bench is an 8" thick x 44" W, x 12' L Glu-Laminated Structural Beam, setting upon a motor cycle lift. The lift is air operated. Therefore I can lower it to about 17" above the floor and raise it to 45" above the floor.

I need this variation as I have some back difficulties and the adjustable height make the bench usable for all type of work.

I, too, am 6'-1" tall


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *How tall is your work bench?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My worktable is 34.5" tall. I built it to match the height of the table saw so it can double as as outfeed table. It is 36"x 96". Many times I wish it could have adjustable height since every thing I do on it could be more comfortable at varying heights.
rustfever…hows about some photos of your adjustable height worktable? sounds good because I have occasional back problems and need to figure out a adjustable and SOLID way to make an easily-adjustable table.


----------



## DylanC (Jan 29, 2011)

gpastor said:


> *How tall is your work bench?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is 36 inches…based on the height of my kitchen cabinets. I like Rustfever's adjustable model. That would make it possible to adjust whatever you are working on to the ideal height, whether thats a 3/4 inch piece of lumber or a cabinet carcase on its side.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *How tall is your work bench?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 6' 9" and I couldn't tell you how tall my bench is, as I just used my waist as the measurement and made it the same height as my belt. Works well for me.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

gpastor said:


> *How tall is your work bench?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bench does not exist. I will need to build one, as part of my basement transformation into a workshop.

Rustfever, I would love to see some pictures of your bench setup. Please?


----------



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *How tall is your work bench?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I built my bench to be 42" high and I am 6'7. I figured out the 42" was right for me by trying out the adjustable workbench at a woodworking show. Do what is comfortable for you.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *How tall is your work bench?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


an adjustable height workbench 
here is a video of his workbench. HE offering workbench plans for this on my website.


----------



## ocwoodworker (Mar 5, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *How tall is your work bench?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have talked to a person called Lon Schleining. He has made a book on workbenches. His questions and comments he posed to me got me thinking so I'll just repeat him…
-Are you more prone to hand tools or power? (Hand tools require a lower top)
- He also commented that I use a sheet of plywood and play with the height. 
- An assembly table is not really a workbench. If you try to combine the two it will frustrate you when using it for either.

Try his book or Christopher Shwartz. Both are awesome books. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## LaPala (Dec 8, 2012)

gpastor said:


> *How tall is your work bench?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am 5'7" and made my bench to 35" (this is about an inch above my wrist). I don't like bending too much when working; if I am too short to work with taller tools I can always wear stilts. (Actually I'll just stack something to stand on so it's a comfortable height, an adjustable height platform to stand on is in the plans.) The logic for this decision is I can stand on something to get comfortable but if the bench is too short I can't chop my legs shorter.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*What is your Vice ? - Wilton Universal Turret Vise*

Had to cut into the base to mount my old Wilton vice. Here is some info. I found on the web about this vise
In 1959 Wilton invented what they called the Wilton Universal Turret Vise, which is in essence a Patternmakers vise. It had two jaws that swiveled into place on the turret to allow the user to hold large items for woodworking, or with a flip metal working or even pipe clamping jaws could b called into action. The patent was finally granted in 1961, but by then the vise had already been on the market a year. I suppose that's what the term "Patent Pending" is all about.

































I have replacement peaces glued up to replace the old one








also replace the steel jaws with wood

























If you can find one of these, buy it. It is a great vice. It can be swiveled 360 so the jaw can clamp at any angle.
What vice do have?????


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

gpastor said:


> *What is your Vice ? - Wilton Universal Turret Vise*
> 
> Had to cut into the base to mount my old Wilton vice. Here is some info. I found on the web about this vise
> In 1959 Wilton invented what they called the Wilton Universal Turret Vise, which is in essence a Patternmakers vise. It had two jaws that swiveled into place on the turret to allow the user to hold large items for woodworking, or with a flip metal working or even pipe clamping jaws could b called into action. The patent was finally granted in 1961, but by then the vise had already been on the market a year. I suppose that's what the term "Patent Pending" is all about.
> ...


I think this vise looks like exactly what I need on my next bench. I prefer new when I can get it, so I just e-mailed walter meier to see if they still make this vise, or if they have the casting forms to reproduce a small batch.
great work and a nice looking bench and vise. I use a wooden leg vise and a wooden shoulder end vise on my current bench, but I find I work differently now, so I will be making a new bench soon.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *What is your Vice ? - Wilton Universal Turret Vise*
> 
> Had to cut into the base to mount my old Wilton vice. Here is some info. I found on the web about this vise
> In 1959 Wilton invented what they called the Wilton Universal Turret Vise, which is in essence a Patternmakers vise. It had two jaws that swiveled into place on the turret to allow the user to hold large items for woodworking, or with a flip metal working or even pipe clamping jaws could b called into action. The patent was finally granted in 1961, but by then the vise had already been on the market a year. I suppose that's what the term "Patent Pending" is all about.
> ...


JJ, let me know if they will make them, I would buy one just for a back up or a future bench


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *What is your Vice ? - Wilton Universal Turret Vise*
> 
> Had to cut into the base to mount my old Wilton vice. Here is some info. I found on the web about this vise
> In 1959 Wilton invented what they called the Wilton Universal Turret Vise, which is in essence a Patternmakers vise. It had two jaws that swiveled into place on the turret to allow the user to hold large items for woodworking, or with a flip metal working or even pipe clamping jaws could b called into action. The patent was finally granted in 1961, but by then the vise had already been on the market a year. I suppose that's what the term "Patent Pending" is all about.
> ...


Don't toss those iron faces. You'll find them useful from time to time. We all end up doing a bit of metalwork from time to time.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *What is your Vice ? - Wilton Universal Turret Vise*
> 
> Had to cut into the base to mount my old Wilton vice. Here is some info. I found on the web about this vise
> In 1959 Wilton invented what they called the Wilton Universal Turret Vise, which is in essence a Patternmakers vise. It had two jaws that swiveled into place on the turret to allow the user to hold large items for woodworking, or with a flip metal working or even pipe clamping jaws could b called into action. The patent was finally granted in 1961, but by then the vise had already been on the market a year. I suppose that's what the term "Patent Pending" is all about.
> ...


Got the new uper jaws made


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*End vise DIY*

I bought an old leg vice on ebay last year to make this end vise








glued 2 halves to make the head










drilled out for the vise nut









and for the washer in the head



























wood chips in my coffe, what could be better then that?








Opposite of the main vise screw is a linear motion bearingbBushing 









a lot of drilling
















In the end


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *End vise DIY*
> 
> I bought an old leg vice on ebay last year to make this end vise
> 
> ...


Looking really good!
How does it run?
I have bought two vintage French leg wises, one I'm planing to use as a end wise, so this came in really handy.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *End vise DIY*
> 
> I bought an old leg vice on ebay last year to make this end vise
> 
> ...


Mafe, It works well. it will hold tapered board and squar.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*Frame for drawers and panels*

I like the Shaker feel of this design. With the drawers and cupboard storage. I made my bench just the draws and no cupboard. I have had benches with open area or just a shelf under the top and they always ended up being a catch-all, so a set of drawers was a good alternative and you never have too much storage space that is close at hand.
I do not like painting wood but it keep well with the shaker look and I could save some money by buying poplar as the substrate. The poplar panels are 3/8" thick resawed from 4/4.

I tried Minwax water based wood stain clear tint base for the first time and I am very happy with the resolute. The clear base stain can be tinted to your choice of about 50 colors. I picked "Deep Ocean"

http://www.minwax.com/wood-products/wood-stains/water-based-wood-stain.html

The water based stains dry quickly so I used a brush to apply it to a small area and wiping the excess off with a rag within 2-3 min. Minwax recommends to use a pre-stain conditioner to keep the grain from rasing but I had very little raised grain on my test peace that I did without the conditioner. I did lightly sand before applying a clear finish.

For the clear finished I used Minwax's Polycrylic this is also a water base product. The clear topcoat makes the color look great and did not change the appearance of the color.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *Frame for drawers and panels*
> 
> I like the Shaker feel of this design. With the drawers and cupboard storage. I made my bench just the draws and no cupboard. I have had benches with open area or just a shelf under the top and they always ended up being a catch-all, so a set of drawers was a good alternative and you never have too much storage space that is close at hand.
> I do not like painting wood but it keep well with the shaker look and I could save some money by buying poplar as the substrate. The poplar panels are 3/8" thick resawed from 4/4.
> ...


Looks Great  
Blue is my favorite color and is also one of my main colors for my company


----------



## ncdon (Jul 11, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *Frame for drawers and panels*
> 
> I like the Shaker feel of this design. With the drawers and cupboard storage. I made my bench just the draws and no cupboard. I have had benches with open area or just a shelf under the top and they always ended up being a catch-all, so a set of drawers was a good alternative and you never have too much storage space that is close at hand.
> I do not like painting wood but it keep well with the shaker look and I could save some money by buying poplar as the substrate. The poplar panels are 3/8" thick resawed from 4/4.
> ...


Great looking bench, That blue really jumps out at you. I like it. Enjoy.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*WWAD/HD Finished at last*

WWADHD
Woodwork's Attention-Deficit / Hyperactivity Disorder
Finished at last

There seems to be a point in every project that I become easily distracted or lose attention to getting the project finished. The project loses its charm or I get bored or think about the next project. I admitted I have WWAD/HD, yes it is true. I confess that I built a china cabinet for my wife that took 12 years to finish. I told people that I didn't have the money to finish it or I didn't have the time or whatever… the truth is I have WW AD/ HD… there I said it. 
The good news is I'm getting better, I completeed this project in about four months, well.. I actually bought the wood six months prior to that and I told myself it needed to acclimate to my shop… right. I share my story in hopes that other woodworkers will come out of the closet and admit they also have WW AD/ HD together we can help each other.
If you are unsure if you have WW AD/HD answer the following questions if any of these are answered yes you may have WW AD/ HD. Or just ask your wife lol.
•Inattention: 
◦short attention span "sanding is hard wor… look at pretty grain pattern"
◦difficulty attending to details "was that coat number 3 or number 4?"
◦easily distracted "I could build that too…"
◦forgetful "what did I do with that tool"
◦poor organizational skills--your shop is a mess

•impulsivity: 
◦has difficulty waiting.--When is that tool sale
◦takes frequent risks. --What's a push stick

•hyperactivity: 
◦has difficulty engaging in quiet activities
◦loses or forgets things repeatedly and often
◦inability to stay on task; shifts from one task to another without bringing any to completion


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

gpastor said:


> *WWAD/HD Finished at last*
> 
> WWADHD
> Woodwork's Attention-Deficit / Hyperactivity Disorder
> ...


That's some nice vintage hardware and a really attractive bench!


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *WWAD/HD Finished at last*
> 
> WWADHD
> Woodwork's Attention-Deficit / Hyperactivity Disorder
> ...


Nice work ben…is that a Kreg jig on the bench? I guess that makes it official. I think I answered yes to almost every question, but my wife has always said I would have been diagnosed with AD/HD if I was in school now.

Seriously, thats a mighty fine bench.


----------

